# Utah chukar and wildlife foundation banquet



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

UCWF is a great group, here's the link to reserve your spot, February 27
They've done a lot of good work in the state.

http://www.utahchukars.org/?page=31


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

I second that. All volunteers and all funding goes to projects!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I just want to give a plug to the UCWF Banquet. This is a true conservation org that puts funds on the ground. Very happy to support them and their efforts over the years. Come on out, spend some cash and see results! Good times.


----------

